# what do you guys think about my stocking?



## sdraiders619 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a 40 gallon breeder and a lot of fish majority under 2 inches but a couple get up to 4 inches max, tell me what you guys think: total 33 fish
bumble bee cichlid x2
tropheus duboisi x2
yellow lab x2
electric blue johanni x2
jewel cichlid x2
frontosa x2
albino peacock x1
red zebra x2
auratus x2
acei cichlid x1
kenyi cichlid x1
julidiochromis transcriptus x2
demasoni x2
cobalt x1
synodontis x1
african fan tail x2
afra cichlids x2
krbenis x1
taiwan reef cichlid x1
brichardi x1
red dragon blood peacock x1
alto compresscip x1
venustus x1


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

well you are over stocked + you have differnt types of fish together so what you need to do is figure out witch kind you like and sell the rest. then you need to read up on this kind of fish to see what works with what. once you do this you can stock that kind and have happy healthy fish that will live long but a 40 gallon wont last long with anything you have right now i would look into a 75 gallon+ in the long run. What filter are you running?


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

WOW...... im speachless


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I think you need to rethink your fish. I could go down the list of your current fish one by one but I will save a bit of reading time and just say it is not going to work. You have fish from virtually every lake all mixed together. That is not going to work at all. You have some fish that will grow to well over 10". You have some VERY VERY aggressive fish mixed in as well. As those fish start to mature it is going to be a blood bath.

I honestly don't even know where to tell you to start. The kenyi, auratus, bumblebee, zebra, johanni are going to tear through the rest of your fish starting with the more docile species. I think once they start to mature...."say good night gracie".

Is there anyway you can take them all back?

Here is a great link to what species will be suitable for your tank:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_40g.php

Also...way too many fish no matter what you put in there maybe besides some small tropicals. I am not trying to be discouraging as many people run into the same problem you have. They just need to do a bit of research and learn. You will be fine if you do your research. I hope this helps. :thumb:

PS...be sure to read the link posted above.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't be put off by the harsh words here - they're right - but many of us start this way.

Before you do anything, do a large water change. Then keep doing this every other day until you have your stocking sorted out - your tank is heavily over stocked, and we don't want the fishies to suffer.

Then, research! Which are your favourites? Look them up, and get on making a proper home for them (which almost definitely means a larger fishtank - not a big sadness, having to get a bigger tank, though?).

Once you know what you want from your tank, other than bright colours (this much is apparent already), post on here and we will help you sort out a happy, healthy community that will live for a good 10 years.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

In a 40 gallon tank asuming its 36" long you really only want 1 or 2 species of smaller less agressive mbuna. Personaly if I were you I would take everything out of the tank but the Demasoni, Yellow Labs and the syno. I would then take all the others to the LFS and return them for credit. With the credit I would then build my groups of yellow labs and demasoni. What kind of syno do you have? Do you have any pics of the tank? The majority of the fish you have get WAY to big for your tank. I cant imagine anything good would come of keeping all those fish together, let alone in such a small tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think sraiders is having a little fun with us. :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, here's a video of the setup. Feel free to respond ONLY if you can do it respectfully. Anything else is a violation of forum rules. Your cooperation is appreciated.


----------



## sdraiders619 (Mar 4, 2012)

hey guys i just took out a red zebra, bumble bee, jahonni. jewel cichlid and frontosa, now i only have 28 and will get it down to 25 by the end of the week, and i assure you its only a grow out tank 
bumble bee cichlid x1
tropheus duboisi x2
yellow lab x2
electric blue johanni x1
jewel cichlid x1
frontosa x1
albino peacock x1
red zebra x1
auratus x2
acei cichlid x1
kenyi cichlid x1
julidiochromis transcriptus x2
demasoni x2
cobalt x1
synodontis x1
african fan tail x2
afra cichlids x2
kribenis x1
taiwan reef cichlid x1
brichardi x1
red dragon blood peacock x1
alto compresscip x1
venustus x1


----------



## sdraiders619 (Mar 4, 2012)

heres the tank once again ^


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

im sure youve heard it already but in the long run a lot of those species wont do well together. it honestly seems like u just took a stab at anything that caught your eye. for a fourty breeder your gonna want to aim for 2-3 species at like 1m-4f give or take. the best idea is to give your actual tank dimensions and go off that. i wish you luck with your stock list but from a hobbyists perspective your in for trouble no matter what you do. GL bud.


----------



## sdraiders619 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well its just a grow out tank, I will get the number down to 25 fish this weekend, these fishes will All be gone in like 2 months, then ill start all over with small ones again


----------



## JackDeez (Feb 28, 2012)

I actually like the tank setup itself.

I cant really tell from the video but is there much in the way of caves for them to hide in ? You may want to adjust the rocks a tad so there is places they can get into. Hiding places can help curb a lot of aggression. Somthing to think about when you get your stocking sorted :thumb:


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

pretty sure thats more fish then my LFS has


----------



## sdraiders619 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yah the whole back of the tank has lava rock stacked all the way to the top, plenty of hiding spaces for these small fish


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

When you say you want it as a "grow out" tank, I'm a bit confused. What are you growing them out for? Do you have a bigger tank, or one planned?

If you have a bigger tank (or one in mind), perhaps we can help you with stocking that, and then you can stock your grow out to match. Did that make sense? heh


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JackDeez said:


> I actually like the tank setup itself.
> 
> I cant really tell from the video but is there much in the way of caves for them to hide in ? You may want to adjust the rocks a tad so there is places they can get into. Hiding places can help curb a lot of aggression. Somthing to think about when you get your stocking sorted :thumb:


I agree with you about the tank itself.....it looks VERY impressive for a 40g. The rock work is very nice.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I think sraiders is having a little fun with us. :thumb:


LOL- I'm staying out of this one. 8)


----------



## sdraiders619 (Mar 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> JackDeez said:
> 
> 
> > I actually like the tank setup itself.
> ...


Thanx man! Each lava rock is around 11 bucks at my lfs but I got all 31 pounds of it for 7 bucks at my local brick and stone yard!


----------



## sdraiders619 (Mar 4, 2012)

ChoxRox said:


> When you say you want it as a "grow out" tank, I'm a bit confused. What are you growing them out for? Do you have a bigger tank, or one planned?
> 
> If you have a bigger tank (or one in mind), perhaps we can help you with stocking that, and then you can stock your grow out to match. Did that make sense? heh


well what I do is keep the babies till they grow an inch or 2 then I give them to the lfs for 1/3 store credit and start the process over again, I've been doing this for over a year now and have never had any problems


----------



## sdraiders619 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And, see, I'm worried about my little 1/4" babies in a 20L in case it might not be enough room. :thumb:


----------

